# Crohn's Disease and Ulcerative Colitis: Everything You Need to Know



## mikeyarmo

*Title:* Crohn's Disease and Ulcerative Colitis: Everything You Need to Know
*Author:*  Fred Saibil, MD
*Date of Publication* January 1996
*Number of Pages:* 176

Another comprehensive book on Crohn's Disease and Ulcerative Colitis by a doctor. While some of the information  I thought was a bit too deep for the average sufferer (like some of the medical aspects of the disease) I liked that the book talked a bit about life insurance and the best ways to get this as an IBD sufferer.


*Facts From the Book:*


Ulcerative Colitis was described and named in 1875 in a medical textbook in England. In 1913 Dalziel made an article that described people with what appears to be Crohn's Disease (this article was never widely published). In 1932 Dr. Crohn made a report in the United States that described a disease that is now known as Crohn's Disease

 Ulcerative Colitis can be anywhere in the colon (rectum, sigmoid colon, descending colon, splenic flexure), but it is usually always in the rectum. 

 45% of Crohn's Disease in patients is in the end of the ileum and the beginning of the colon (up to the ascending colon). Inflammation only affects the inner lining (the mucosa), however it can affect throughout the muscle layers to the outer lining (the serosa). 

 IBD in North America affects between 10-1000 people per 100,000 people. Lefties are twice as likely to have IBD compared with righties

 IBD is an imbalance of cytokins produced by lymphocytes. The mucosa produces antigens like macrophages that engulf potentially harmful substances. Lymphocytes are other cells that produce chemical products that bind to and deactivate foreign substances. In IBD there is an over production of Th 1 cytokines and TH 2 cytokines are under produced 
 Most Crohn's Disease sufferers will experience pain in the lower right-hand corner in the appendix area, where a constant pain is usually felt

 Research from the 1970s said it took about 3 years from the point of someone complaining of symptoms to their being diagnosed with Crohn's Disease

 1/3rd of people with Ulcerative Colitis will have their colon removed 

 Ostomy patients hae to make sure they are well hydrated, as there water absorption will not be as good and they have a greater risk of getting kidney stones

 Group insurance is much easier to obtain for IBD sufferers than straight life insurance (of which 1/3 had to pay more for the coverage).

 Even 5mg a day of steroids can supress normal growth and bond density (found more so in boys than girls). Steroid dependency can last weeks to years.

 10% of newly diagnosed people are over the age of 50. Newly diagnosed early sufferers are usually women

2 peak ages for Crohn's Disease diagnoses (20-29 and 70-79)

 42% of Crohn's Disease patients diagnosed when elderly require surgery, which is more than those who are younger and those with Ulcerative Colitis.

Sulfasazaline is most prescribed drug and has an anti-inflammatory property and an anit-bacterial property. Pentasa is the same without the sulfapyridine (anit-bacterial) it has next to no side effects

 The immunosuppressant Azathioprine replaces steroid treatment in 50% of cases and reduces steroid amounts needed in 23% of users. A serious side effect occurs within 3 weeks for some and causes the bone marrow to stop making blood

 Remicade/Infliximab blocks the activity of tumor necrosis factor (TNF) in protein that may cause the inflammation found in Crohn's Disease

Vitamin K made by good bacteria in the large intestine might be low if colon is affected and since it is needed for blood to clot, hemorrhaging can occur. Resection of short intestine may also be needed

Stricturoplasty is best when many short skip lesions are found in the intestines

 More than 1 million people in the United States have a stoma, and over 15,000 get one each year

 8/10 people achieve remission on an elemnetal diet or total parental nutrition


The book can be purchased Here


----------



## shazamataz

oooh another spammer - why do they bother!!!


----------



## forum contributor

Apparently, they think we just loooooooooooove them.


----------



## D Bergy

This is not a spammer.  It is our Crohn's Forum administrator.

He makes us aware of useful information from time to time.

Dan


----------



## shazamataz

Oh no Dan, there was a spam message on here but it has been deleted


----------



## Rob

Sulfasazaline is most prescribed drug and has an anti-inflammatory property and an anit-bacterial property. Pentasa is the same without the sulfapyridine (anit-bacterial) it has next to no side effects
The immunosuppressant Azathioprine replaces steroid treatment in 50% of cases and reduces steroid amounts needed in 23% of users. A serious side effect occurs within 3 weeks for some and causes the bone marrow to stop making blood


I take 200mg of immuran and 1500mg of salfalk aswell as 50mg predniscone 
all daily
does this seem normal?
Dr wants increase my immuran too 250mg or more
ive been on immuran and salafalk for approx 2 2.5 yrs an predniscone for about 5-6months


----------



## butt-eze

Can we have all of our doctors read this book?  Seems to me that we are more current with crohn's facts than some of our doctors.


----------



## Dallies

Just ordered this book  :thumright:


----------



## EthanPSU

Dallies you need to be more frugal with your money. That 3.50$ could of been used to buy 14 wings on a .25cent wing night...


----------



## acg101

*Wow*



Rob said:


> Sulfasazaline is most prescribed drug and has an anti-inflammatory property and an anit-bacterial property. Pentasa is the same without the sulfapyridine (anit-bacterial) it has next to no side effects
> The immunosuppressant Azathioprine replaces steroid treatment in 50% of cases and reduces steroid amounts needed in 23% of users. A serious side effect occurs within 3 weeks for some and causes the bone marrow to stop making blood
> 
> 
> I take 200mg of immuran and 1500mg of salfalk aswell as 50mg predniscone
> all daily
> does this seem normal?
> Dr wants increase my immuran too 250mg or more
> ive been on immuran and salafalk for approx 2 2.5 yrs an predniscone for about 5-6months


200mg imuran is huge. can you tolerate it ? what are your symptoms?


----------



## Dallies

EthanPSU said:


> That 3.50$ could of been used to buy 14 wings on a .25cent wing night...


:ywow: 14 wings or a very interesting read????


----------



## Crohn's 35

You guys are bad lol...but this book is a Crohnie must have book.  I have had it for a few years, it was given to my by my Gi, and my whole family have read it so they can understand what this disease is all about.  Even mentions some of the biologics, about stomas, Jpouches, strictures, and surgery.  Worth every cent and you can skip the wings lol.


----------



## TMos

Very good read.


----------



## Dallies

Excellent book, I read it when Meg was in hospital having her resection, I think the doctors were very impressed with my knowledge especially asking about Vitamin B12 injections haha - knowledege is power LOL


----------



## Crohn's 35

Hey Dallies I wondered when you got it, I never heard when you did.  I told you it was a good book  I still use if for reference once in a while.  Pretty easy and great for family readers.


----------



## juiceit

I actually bought that book when it first came out.  It raised more questions for me than answers and I'm glad it did.


----------



## Dallies

Thanks for the recommendation Pen - it's a fab book:ycool:


----------



## lynx

I just got this book today the revised edition.  It was printed reprinted in 2009.  So I am starting to read it.  I also got a book called "Crohn's and Colitis Diet Guide"  by Dr. Hillary Steinhart, Division Head, Gastroenterology, Mount Sinai Hospital.  Going to see what they have in there too lol.  So far, the first book is a very easy and informative read. I like it.

EDIT:  I have read the book and it is a must read I agree for anyone who is new to this condition.  The revised edition contains updated information on some of the biologics that are available.  Very good book to have and to refer to.  
The other book "Crohn's and Colitis Diet Guide"  has valuable information as to how the disease relates to diet.  How treatments effect your nutrition and what you can do to compensate for it.  The first part of the book talks about the disease and the treatments the second part of the book gives a nice comprehensive selection of recipes that look pretty good.  I have not tried any of them yet.  There are tips and information in the margins of each page that are interesting too.  Its a good book.  Thats my two cents. lol.


----------



## thad7kd

This is great information.  I like the fact that you posted in easy to understand format.  My wife and I are new to this, so the simpler the better.  We will have to check out the book.


----------

